# Bought raw food today (whoop, whoop)!! Now I have a question.



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

OK. I'm still working on settling the food issue to my satisfaction. I know I'm obsessing, but I just can't stop until I get to the bottom of what I feel is best for my pack, and everytime I research I learn something new and different (had never even heard of raw diet until I joined this forum). I learn something I had never known before about dry and wet food from Tracy on another thread that just broke my heart from my dogs that I just never knew I should have known different ( and then I get mad at myself that I didn't know). All these years thinking I'm doing the best thing feeding dry kibble-shame,shame. Anyway, I bought Primal raw beef nuggets today. Tracy, if you read this, when I get used to this and Lulu likes it I may try to do my own oneday but right now that boggles my mind. My question: First of all the pet store sells Primal and Nature's Variety raw food. I just went with Primal. If I'm wrong, tell me now. Next, it says for Lulu's size feed her 1 nugget AM and 1 nugget PM. That seems like she is gonna starve on that amount. Also, does anyone cut their commercial raw patties up in bite size pieces? Maybe I'm looking at this from a human standpoint, but I think Lulu would rather have 5 star canned dog food. Somebody talk to me I'm getting weak!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

You're doing fine!!! Primal is a great pre=made. Just start off as they recommend, with one nugget in the morning and one in the evening. Watch body condition over the next week. If you need to adjust up or down, you can.

I like to feed at room temperature, but some dogs are fine straight out of the fridge. I just float a medallion in a ziplock baggy in a bowl of hot water. Then mash with a fork and feed. 

During the transition to Primal, don't give in and feed any junk food (kibble or carb heavy treats). Let her body just get used to the new food. She'll probably be satisfied, as it's so nutrient dense and the fat/protein will keep her full.

You can sure try a do-it-yourself prey model raw later. For now, just get her transitioned onto the Primal. And relax! You are doing a great thing for her. Be confident in your choice.


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Thank you Tracy. I have never given treats because I have never thought they were healthy, but I will give a little bit of goat cheese about the size of a large marble once every two days or so and a slice of apple once a day. Is it OK to keep up that?


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Oh I forgot. She is also on cordrotin (I think that's what it is) for her trachea to keep it lubricated, and a multivitamin called Nuvet.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Those vitamin/supplements are fine. The cube of goat cheese and apple would be Ok. Some raw purists would disagree, but I think a snack is a snack. As long as you aren't feeding a whole plate of apples or goat cheese, then I think it's perfectly fine. 

Keep up the good work!


----------

